# Which Lelit?



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi Guys, a should out to all you Lelit Owners.

Currently using a sage BE and a Mignon grinder - looking to upgrade a little. I don't steam, so that is not an issue, and I am pretty used to searching for obscure basket sizes, so that's not an issue either. Budget of £500.

So My Question is - where in the Lelit range should I shop?

I like the idea of the Anna PID at £425, and I have also seen a manufacturer refurbished Grace at £415.

Thoughts?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Alexholt said:


> Hi Guys, a should out to all you Lelit Owners.
> 
> Currently using a sage BE and a Mignon grinder - looking to upgrade a little. I don't steam, so that is not an issue, and I am pretty used to searching for obscure basket sizes, so that's not an issue either. Budget of £500.
> 
> ...


 Ok. You don't steam. Why a Lelit? What do you want from your coffee? Note the machines you mentioned have a 57mm group. So you might find yourself restricted for non-Lelit accessories.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Victoria might be a better bet as it has the same boiler as the Elizabeth and with the KCC should give similar espresso performance.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> The Victoria might be a better bet as it has the same boiler as the Elizabeth and with the KCC should give similar espresso performance.


 Apart from the bloom pre-infusion... which is quite an important part IMO.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Classic with a PID would be my advice. Rock solid, tons of support and community out there and no obscure basket size so you have your pick of accessories.

Plus a good used one world be cheaper. and IMO much better looking.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Apart from the bloom pre-infusion... which is quite an important part IMO.


 Yes, it doesn't have that key function.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Yes, it doesn't have that key function.


 Well... it does... but badly implemented (group vents after pre-infusion).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Well... it does... but badly implemented (group vents after pre-infusion).


 Exactly it doesn't have that function....I was going to talk to Mauro about it when I visited, pity I had to cancel. By the time I do get around to it and they get around to it, events may have overtaken the issue.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Classic with a PID would be my advice. Rock solid, tons of support and community out there and no obscure basket size so you have your pick of accessories.
> 
> Plus a good used one world be cheaper. and IMO much better looking.


 I second this. @Alexholt - get yourself a pre-2105 gsggia Classic which has been loved. You can then adjust the OPV to 9 bar and install a PID. @ratty and @FairRecycler are good starting points... @MrShades sells PIDs.

alternatively, within your budget... a Second hand La Pavoni? Lots of fun, easy to maintain, lots of spares and accessories available... and mods. 👍


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank you

@MediumRoastSteam for mentioning me.

I've only had a brief look at the Lelit range. I would highly recommend to stay away from models equipped with v1.04 PID (I'm not sure if they still selling it) as you have no access to set the PID parameters (as far as I'm aware), and with the original settings you will get about the same intrashot swing, as you would on a stock Gaggia Classic, and that's not too impressive from a PID equipped machine.

On the other hand, a used (some even comes with warranty) PID-ed or BoostBoxed Classic with a dimmer mod, should be within your budget meanwhile ticking quite a few boxes, on a very small footprint and with much less depreciation than a new Lelit.


----------



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I second this. @Alexholt - get yourself a pre-2105 gsggia Classic which has been loved. You can then adjust the OPV to 9 bar and install a PID. @ratty and @FairRecycler are good starting points... @MrShades sells PIDs.
> 
> alternatively, within your budget... a Second hand La Pavoni? Lots of fun, easy to maintain, lots of spares and accessories available... and mods. 👍


 I considered this - but I would a high pressure 60 hour a week job.... I am absolutely not in the market for something to modify!


----------



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Exactly it doesn't have that function....I was going to talk to Mauro about it when I visited, pity I had to cancel. By the time I do get around to it and they get around to it, events may have overtaken the issue.


 Interesting point - which lelit marines do allow pre-infusion? if there a manual work around by starting and stopping?


----------



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> The Victoria might be a better bet as it has the same boiler as the Elizabeth and with the KCC should give similar espresso performance.


 I like the look of the Victoria, bit it is over budget....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Alexholt said:


> I like the look of the Victoria, bit it is over budget....


 Is it considering a used machine if the budget is tight...


----------

